
How to Break Up the Silicon Valley Boys’ Club - taylorbuley
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/03/how-to-break-up-the-silicon-valley-boys-club-susan-wojcicki
======
urahara
Great post. But how to actually make powerful people implement these changes,
if most of them don't even acknowledge the gender problem? They have no
motivation to even understand the issue.

